# Tour De France Yorkshire



## travelling phil (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi guys 

We are off to Yorkshire to watch the first and second stages of the tour de france in July. Anyone know any good spots to park up along the routes? we aim to get there on the day before to hopefully find a spot to park

cheers Philip


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Jun 6, 2014)

We are in Huddersfield at the moment and there will be no where to park on the route. You would have to go on a campsite of which there are many being set up especially for the weekend of the Tour. They are running buses to watch the tour and there is a good camp site in Holmfirth. We have spoken to some of the organisers and they are making sure that no one is able to park up on the route.
Hope this helps.


----------



## John H (Jun 6, 2014)

The link here typifies the difference between England and France: http://www.northyorks.gov.uk/media/...ce_traffic_management_special_event_order.pdf . We need a whole raft of restrictions, it seems, to cover the event; in France they just let people sort themselves out! The excuse given is that Yorkshire's roads are very narrow - have they been to the Pyrenees???? Depressing, isn't it? Quite frankly, I don't think we deserve to be included in events like this - I will only be watching the TDF live in France! In England, it's the telly for me - but if you really do want to be there (and presumably at great expense) you might be interested in this Camping and Parking for The Tour de Yorkshire 2014 Yorkshire | Visiting the Dales


----------



## Croftland1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I want to go and watch it at the roadside in my m/h, 'a la Francais style', but tbh I don't think I can be bothered getting into arguments with the authorities. It'll just spoil the whole experience and upset the missus. I'll probably stay away and watch it on the TV.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 6, 2014)

Do ya know what really pee's me off is the way people round the route are just ripping punter's off, £75 per night for camping..Come on...People will be remembering the Yorkshire stage for all the wrong reasons.!  Me, well i know a side Rd near to Hawes and will be trying that on the Friday night, or i may well go to Tanhill Pub, have a couple pints the cycle down to the Buttertubs pass, got a mate who's a warden in the area, and he's told me Holme Moss will be closed off from Midnight Saturday. They have no idea really and puts us to shame, I've been to France numerous times to see the tour, last time i cycled half up L'alp d'Huez  to the "Dutch Corner" and wasn't any drama's,
and got mi sen on tv as well.!

jt


----------



## Topher (Jun 6, 2014)

I live in Hawes and had a leaflet put through my door with the following information.

The Buttertubs will be closed from Friday evening while the roads around Hawes and Hardraw from 6am on Saturday.

The A684 to Hawes will be shut at 7am on Saturday.

Cyclists will be able to use the roads up to 3 hours before the race.


----------



## John H (Jun 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, David, they aren't! I have enjoyed the TDF many times in France (and, although the main race can pass very quickly if you are not on a mountain stage, the whole day is one big party) and I hope to many times in the future but I will be writing to the organisers urging them never to consider starting the race in England again unless they can get assurances from the authorities that people will be given the freedom to watch it. Things like this make us a laughing stock across Europe.


----------



## Tommy Ogle (Jun 6, 2014)

We live about 5 miles from the following event and are going to watch from there

Langsett Le Hub Camping | Tour De France Camping | Home

It is about £160 for Thursday to Sunday and that includes an extra parking space and 3 tickets to the beer festival. It is not cheap but at least they are trying to make it value for money. Oh and the tour actually goes past the field we will be camping in.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 6, 2014)

Seems like Sir Bradley Wiggins has decided not to ride this year tour, me I think he's lost his edge and age is catching up with him, although at his prime he was a probably the worlds greatest track rider ever. There is talk of him riding for Oraca Gren Edge later in the year though.!
My money again is on Froome (dog), to do the business again, Le Tour kicks off 4 weeks tomorrow.....Getting a bit giddy about it now.!

jt


----------



## andyjanet (Jun 6, 2014)

we leave on the fourth straight to france to miss all the hectic ferry and tunnel traffic, we dont mind if we miss a couple of stages in uk. a nice leisurely drive down france, spend some time in annecy and walking in the alps before watching the stages then sauntering home, its a shame the councils dont support the sport in this country instead of creating barriers, me thinks the councillors have shares in red and white barrier tape and those big plastic crowd barriers, or am i just cynical.    if anybody would like to meet up on the alp stages we are up for it,
    cheers andy


----------



## Telstar (Jun 6, 2014)

It's an absolute rip off in Yorkshire, everyone looking to make money.  Roads will be closed for hours, no parking allowed on the route.  I for one will be leaving the van on my land and either walk to see it or better still turn on the tele.

They are closing the Stocksbridge bypass/Woodhead from Friday just in case a lorry has an accident on the route.

Roads in sheffield will be closed for hours before and after the race.

The best thing about the whole event if you live on the route you get your road resurfaced.

Jon


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 6, 2014)

I live about 100 meters from Herries Rd, which has just been resurfaced some of it is smoooth like a babies bottom, and i could just walk from my house to watch em come past my house. But I want to get into the ambiance of it all, and round here a I actually don't think any one gives 2 hoots about the Tour. The Sheffield Council don't seem to be pushing this at all, hence why I'm heading for "Buttertubs" for Saturdays stage,and prob Bradfield near to Sheffield for Sundays stage.!

jt


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 6, 2014)

Your best bet is Langsett reservoir, if you are getting there early, plenty of parking all round there, or in the estates near Linley, (Ainley Top) you should find somewhere, in Yorkshire we don't make a big song and dance about owt like this, so can't see most folks getting there too early.


----------



## John H (Jun 6, 2014)

And from the traffic ban they'll also get the impression that we can't afford to drive on them!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 6, 2014)

The thing is a lot of  roads in Kirklees need resurfacing, just not the ones they are going to do, typical!  hope its not coming out of the usual budget, instead of the roads that most urgently need doing.  TBH sooner not have the upheaval.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 6, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> The thing is a lot of  roads in Kirklees need resurfacing, just not the ones they are going to do, typical!  hope its not coming out of the usual budget, instead of the roads that most urgently need doing.  TBH sooner not have the upheaval.



Not long ago Kirklees council said they would have to start closing roads because they couldn't afford to repair them.
Yes the tour roads have been repaired out of the normal budget.
Great around here innit.


----------



## jamesuk (Jun 6, 2014)

Topher said:


> I live in Hawes and had a leaflet put through my door with the following information.
> 
> The Buttertubs will be closed from Friday evening while the roads around Hawes and Hardraw from 6am on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Are you the house by the Petrol station with the Motorhome outside?


----------



## Topher (Jun 6, 2014)

jamesuk said:


> Are you the house by the Petrol station with the Motorhome outside?



No that is not me but I know who you mean.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 6, 2014)

Well seen as it runs right past my daughters at Grenoside, i am going up there, i'm not bothered about it but i would like to see my grandchildren watch it. I'm going to put my van outside her house.

BTW, we was getting all our roads re surfaced any way, its just the route has got priority, and about time, its not called pot hole city for nothing.

We will have a new campsite in Greno woods off the back of this, so if the car park is on the POi's i can guarantee there will be no overnight signs up very soon.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 6, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Not long ago Kirklees council said they would have to start closing roads because they couldn't afford to repair them.
> Yes the tour roads have been repaired out of the normal budget.
> Great around here innit.



Yes brilliant....not   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:


----------



## wints (Jun 7, 2014)

Well my experience of rip off yorkshire is as follows:-

We booked with a C&CC rally at Otley football club. It's bang on the route for the TDF.  The C&CC DA had a long standing booking at Otley for a modest sum of approx £10/n, and then.....someone representing Otley FC found out (only a few months ago) that they may have been missing out on a windfall, so they informed the DA that the terms of the booking are being altered and that they now wanted approx £50/n !!
Quite rightly the DA cancelled.
Now I would've thought that a verbal contract (backed up no doubt by paperwork knowing the C&CC) should be legally binding, but Otley FC are still going ahead with their money making scheme.  Not sure what the C&CC are doing.

regards
Allen


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 7, 2014)

For anybody planning being near Huddersfield:

The race

Gives list of road closures/restrictions etc.  You could always get a seat to watch it at Kirkwood Hospice, only £279 pp!! I know this goes to charity, but it takes the p*ss.


----------



## Greytop (Jun 7, 2014)

So it seems that just parking the Motorhome up along the TDF route, the way the French do, is a non starter in Yorkshire. Lets face it we wouldn't want people to enjoy themselves for free would we, when they can be ripped off!!!
However does anyone know the situation regarding parking up in a layby on the route?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 7, 2014)

I doubt parking in lay-bys will be allowed.  Sheffield council have arrangements in place to physically remove vehicles parked on the route.

Jon


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 7, 2014)

Greytop said:


> So it seems that just parking the Motorhome up along the TDF route, the way the French do, is a non starter in Yorkshire. Lets face it we wouldn't want people to enjoy themselves for free would we, when they can be ripped off!!!
> However does anyone know the situation regarding parking up in a layby on the route?



not a chance:mad2::mad2::mad2: all they are interested in is ripping people off.


----------



## Greytop (Jun 9, 2014)

*What about other nations???*

Surely there will be overseas visitors coming in Motorhomes, who are used to a more relaxed attitude to Motorhomes.
How are the authorities going to deal with them, if they just move them on it will just re-enforce the idea that we live in a police state, with authorities knocking on doors day and night.
My feeling is that if enough people park sensibly along the route they will just have to put up with it.
Of course I could be completely wrong!!!!


----------



## travelling phil (Jun 9, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Your best bet is Langsett reservoir, if you are getting there early, plenty of parking all round there, or in the estates near Linley, (Ainley Top) you should find somewhere, in Yorkshire we don't make a big song and dance about owt like this, so can't see most folks getting there too early.



thanks for all the replies - I have followed the tour many times in my motorhome in France. I reckon Yorkshire folk will be in for a shock at the amount of people that are coming over from Europe for these stages i reckon there will be a few hundred motorhomes from France, Holland and Germany on the yorkshire stages and these guys will not want to pay to park - they never do!


----------



## John H (Jun 9, 2014)

travelling phil said:


> thanks for all the replies - I have followed the tour many times in my motorhome in France. I reckon Yorkshire folk will be in for a shock at the amount of people that are coming over from Europe for these stages i reckon there will be a few hundred motorhomes from France, Holland and Germany on the yorkshire stages and these guys will not want to pay to park - they never do!



And I assume they will let the TDF organisers know their feelings and demand that the race never be held in England again - we certainly don't deserve it after all this nonsense.


----------



## Topher (Jun 9, 2014)

travelling phil said:


> I reckon Yorkshire folk will be in for a shock at the amount of people that are coming over from Europe for these stages



We have been told to expect 400,000 visitors in Bishopdale, Swaledale and Wensleydale with 80,000-100,000 of those on the Buttertubs. If these numbers are true then that will be a bigger spectacle than the bikes.


----------



## slickrick (Jun 9, 2014)

*campsites*

Hi all

Fancying watching up at Holme Moss so just been speaking to the tourist board, they've confirmed what others have said here that there is no parking on route but there is plenty of camping left. Sent this link which thought others might find useful - maybe see some of you there!

Camping and caravan sites


----------



## The Camper (Jun 9, 2014)

Just had a look at some of the prices of the ‘campsites’ from the link and I can’t believe how greedy/ripping off these lot are – people have long memories about being ripped off so it may come back to bite them in the bum.

My favourite is the funeral home ‘campsite’ at £150 for two nights with only water and an elsan point – who is going to pay that?


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 9, 2014)

Topher said:


> We have been told to expect 400,000 visitors in Bishopdale, Swaledale and Wensleydale with 80,000-100,000 of those on the Buttertubs. If these numbers are true then that will be a bigger spectacle than the bikes.



Aye, and they told us to avoid Cornwall for the eclipse cos of the amount of visitors, we went, dozens of empty 'camping' fields and the place was like a ghost town, we had booked a site (without deposit luckily) which was a mud bath, we ended up camped with the kids in a lovely little farm campsite, with just a few other families.   Same with the funeral of Princess Diana, avoid London at all costs, but there was only a fraction of the expected crowds turned up, many preferring to line the route to Althorp.


----------



## mikey2341 (Jun 9, 2014)

We pretty much follow the tour from start to finish, it's a great social holiday.  You get to meet lots of interesting people from all over the world. It's such a shame the councils are not going to embrace the motorhome culture of the Tour.  
I'm expecting riots when the caravan gives out the freebies too!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 10, 2014)

Still hardly any publicity for this from the Sheffield County Council....maybe there just hoping it'll go away, if it weren't for the fact that I can't get any holiday time over this years Tour dates, I'd hope over to the Alps where I know as a m/homer i'd be made more than welcome.!

jt


----------



## travelling phil (Jun 25, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> Well seen as it runs right past my daughters at Grenoside, i am going up there, i'm not bothered about it but i would like to see my grandchildren watch it. I'm going to put my van outside her house.
> 
> BTW, we was getting all our roads re surfaced any way, its just the route has got priority, and about time, its not called pot hole city for nothing.
> 
> We will have a new campsite in Greno woods off the back of this, so if the car park is on the POi's i can guarantee there will be no overnight signs up very soon.



I could go to Grenoside to watch too & park the van nearby....... but as my ex & all her family live about a mile down the road I dont think I will bother her dad has a shotgun!


----------



## travelling phil (Jun 25, 2014)

Topher said:


> We have been told to expect 400,000 visitors in Bishopdale, Swaledale and Wensleydale with 80,000-100,000 of those on the Buttertubs. If these numbers are true then that will be a bigger spectacle than the bikes.



You better believe it, there will be thousands all over the route. If you see a load of guys in orange tag along they will be dutch and always party on the tour - they always have too much beer & wine & love giving it away!


----------



## groyne (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone going then? We've booked in near Middleham £20 a night,  for 2 nights.  As Mrs G says, we'll probably never see it again, so we've bit the Bullet. It's the first time I've ever booked or paid more than £5 for a nights stop. So don't think too unkindly of us.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 3, 2014)

Seen Froome and SKy on Bradfield, they really don't know how to "do"  "le tour" here yet, give it another 101 years and they may just get the gist if it.!

jt


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 3, 2014)

groyne said:


> Anyone going then? We've booked in near Middleham £20 a night,  for 2 nights.  As Mrs G says, we'll probably never see it again, so we've bit the Bullet. It's the first time I've ever booked or paid more than £5 for a nights stop. So don't think too unkindly of us.




£20 a night ..  :scared: ... are you mad ?

There`ll be people on here nearly having a heart attack !

You should be taken forthwith to a public place, smeared with strawberry jam and slapped repeatedly with a damp lettuce leaf .............. 


Ooops nearly forgot,

Have a good time and some pictures would be good if you get chance ..................... enjoy.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jul 3, 2014)

john t said:


> Seen Froome and SKy on Bradfield, they really don't know how to "do"  "le tour" here yet, give it another 101 years and they may just get the gist if it.!
> 
> jt



True,  but I bet they can teach the French how to milk it and fleece the spectators though. 

Altruismroolseffalloverhere!


----------



## Toonman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sod Yorkshire and their sad rules trying to stop people enjoying themselves. I am going down to London. Will park just outside Epping on Sunday then watch as they go through the North part of Epping Forest. Just got to get there before the roads are closed at 9.00 on Monday morning. They are closed till 5.00pm so once in place cannot be moved on. Only problem is the weather forecast is heavy showers for Monday.


----------



## wozzy (Jul 3, 2014)

Its Haworth for me, (I'd have preferred Hebden Bridge but the wife says Haworth would be better....She's probably right ). Got my bike on the rack painted yellow and will be there tomorrow night.

Lots of restrictions in laybys already in place along the route with no parking or get towed away warnings.

But hell it should be fun ...if your a fun person....   :0)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 3, 2014)

Did anyone watch the ITV 1 news tonight at 6:30pm ?

The old couple pitched on the roadside since Monday and the blue ( VW i think ) self build pitched on the roadside as well.


----------



## wozzy (Jul 3, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Did anyone watch the ITV 1 news tonight at 6:30pm ?
> 
> The old couple pitched on the roadside since Monday and the blue ( VW i think ) self build pitched on the roadside as well.




Yes I saw it, don't know where they're parked, but the chances are they will move him on the day of the race, for security.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone re flagging their patios,someone has dumped a load of York stone boulders on the roadside.


----------



## Croftland1 (Jul 4, 2014)

sasquatch said:


> Anyone re flagging their patios,someone has dumped a load of York stone boulders on the roadside.



All in the name of rider safety of course. I think I'd rather crash into a mh


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 4, 2014)

sasquatch said:


> Anyone re flagging their patios,someone has dumped a load of York stone boulders on the roadside.


You know Sasquatch, the same thought occurred to me when I visited Holme Moss a fortnight ago. I can't see the various Councils spending money removing the boulders after the TdF. I reckon a good many might appear to dissolve in the Yorkshire rain.


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2014)

groyne said:


> Anyone going then? We've booked in near Middleham £20 a night,  for 2 nights.  As Mrs G says, we'll probably never see it again, so we've bit the Bullet. It's the first time I've ever booked or paid more than £5 for a nights stop. So don't think too unkindly of us.



I am!   I have a super plan though.  I live about 17 miles from one of the main routes (Reeth in North Yorkshire).

Anyway I had a great idea to beat the crowds and see all the Yorkshire sections up close.  I am going to take "Pig" our scooter. (see Avatar)

Im going to dig out the hi viz jackets out of the van, give Michelle a black and white stripey jumper, beret and a shoulder mounted camera (fake) and just sneak in and join the Caravan speeding in and out of the bikes and shouting loudly in French to "GET OUT OF THE WAY".

Good thinking eh?

I reckon it will have the same effect as going around free Aires with a clipboard and reciept book and demanding €5.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anything that is vaguely sellable will be had away by the Gypos as soon as it`s finished anyway  ................... LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 4, 2014)

We are leaving Sheffield at 2pm, heading for Hawes area, see how it goes for parking when i get into the area...Hope to see a few "wildcampers" on mi travels over the weekend.!   What ever ya doing enjoy the "Le Tour" it won't be around this area for a long long time.!

jt


----------



## Topher (Jul 4, 2014)

john t said:


> We are leaving Sheffield at 2pm, heading for Hawes area, see how it goes for parking when i get into the area...Hope to see a few "wildcampers" on mi travels over the weekend.!   What ever ya doing enjoy the "Le Tour" it won't be around this area for a long long time.!
> 
> jt



At present Hawes is quiet. 

When we returned home last night there were MHs in most of the laybys and the designated camping areas were filling up. One in Leyburn (near tenants auction) was particularly busy.


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

Sadly I have a date at Tir Prince racetrack tomorrow in North Wales ...I just hope at 5 oclock am I can get a clear run to the M62 , Sunday I have a date in Morecambe that could be a challenge on the way back 

Channa


----------



## Topher (Jul 4, 2014)

Been to Leyland this afternoon and set off back to Hawes just after 5pm. M6 was quiet, 'A' & 'B' roads to Hawes were equally quiet. I do this journey a couple of times a week and this is much quieter than normal considering the time of day.

Where are the thousands of people they were talking about?

In Hawes itself it is not what you would call busy. No more than a typical weekend day. I hope they turn up by tomorrow.

Off for a ride down Wensleydale now to see what it is like in the other parts.


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

More a horse and trap David !! at Tir Prince, I have elected the Citroen Dispatch as my modus operandi!!...Actually nothing to do with racing, working a market for a few weeks..good fun just hope the weather holds.

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2014)

I`ve been to Harrogate and Knaresborough this afternoon and they are lined with barriers, which I find a little strange as they don't seem to go to all this trouble for the World Famous Knaresborough bed race.  Tour de France  pah. :cheers:


----------



## P McClure (Jul 4, 2014)

> Perhaps the French aren't coming over in their camping cars. On the afternoon before the bikes rode past our village every verge that was wide enough for a camping car, on the road between Pontivy and Mur de Bretagne, was filled with camping cars. No restrictions were placed on this, of course, and farmers opened their fields next to the road.



Thats because the local councils have closed all laybys in the area and all farmers have opened up fields and are changing mega bucks to stay in them and parking on verges is not allowed.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2014)

Restrictions are everywhere, I went to collect a motorcycle carrier from someone at Shaws Trailer Park in Harrogate . £20 a night inc hook up which I didn't think was bad for the middle of Harrogate.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2014)

If they do make sure you go watch it . If your still in France. :cheers:


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

Only from what I have read, but I think Yorkshire has handled all this so wrong, and my sentiments extend far beyond wild camping.

The Dales and Moors are a beautiful area, the populace need a consistant income not a quick "sugar fix" The opportunity to advertise the area as a welcoming area to visit quite frankly has been squandered. Play it right visitors that spend for years.

Attracting a major sporting event to the county was a great achievement to those concerned, But i am not confident we have truly capitilised on this one off opportunity ...Yorkshire may well be remembered but sadly not for the right reasons. 

Channa


----------



## Topher (Jul 4, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Restrictions are everywhere, I went to collect a motorcycle carrier from someone at Shaws Trailer Park in Harrogate . £20 a night inc hook up which I didn't think was bad for the middle of Harrogate.



I have just got back from visiting family down Wensleydale and have not seen a single layby closed in fact the vast majority have a MH in them. The farmers fields are empty albeit for the odd car or two.

We have a descent weather forecast for tomorrow so hopefully everyone will turn up in the morning.


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

I have never been lucky enough ( or good enough I suppose ) to participate in a sport professionally. I was a useful cross country runner and that transposed to half marathons a long time ago.

 My membership of South Elmsall cycling club is best forgotten!

What I do remember (running) is seeing a crowd cheering and giving encouragement does put the wind under ones wings and certainly boosts moral.

The TDF is in my opinion one of the toughest physical and mental tests in sport. I hope that all the participants keep safe, and the crowds of Yorkshire etch into their memories a warm welcome was offered in Yorkshire England And Great Britain. 

Sadly works beckons and 5.30 I shall be off to Wales, It would have been great to see. Holme Moss is no Mont Ventoux but nevertheless will get their hearts pumping.

Whilst I have been quick to criticise the organisation, Hopefully it doesnt detract from the spectacle.

Come on Britain 3 years in a row ? 

Channa


----------



## Topher (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't comment about the rest of the route, but, Hawes is not as full as expected (yet). There is a decent crowd on the approach to the Buttertubs though.

Just come back from a walk through Hawes and there is quite a few bikes about as you would expect. F1 practice from Silverstone is just starting so I will watch that then have another wander out and see what is developing.


----------



## Topher (Jul 5, 2014)

*They are here*

From 7am there has been a steady stream of cyclists through Hawes and onto the course.

The centre of Hawes is now quiet as the spectators line the route and eagerly await the arrival of the riders in a couple of hours.

I have no interest in cycling at all, however, it is all rather exciting. I have spoken to many different nationalities who are very impressed with what they have seen so far. We have even had the press in our house to take photographs of the crowds and the views. Really looking forward to the whole procession coming through.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 5, 2014)

Just been watching the tour no markets in Otley or Skipton  roads closed from very early this morning no deliveries to newsagents ,ect  ,no doubt a few will be making good money from the tour but it is also costing a lot of others from making there normal living . I am sure the  restrictions need not have as severe as they are and the crowds would have been much larger throughout the route .


----------



## Ivory55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Imagine what the people who live on the London marathon course feel like very year, must p--s you off if you have no interest in it at all.


----------



## Topher (Jul 5, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Just been watching the tour no markets in Otley or Skipton  roads closed from very early this morning no deliveries to newsagents ,ect  ,no doubt a few will be making good money from the tour but it is also costing a lot of others from making there normal living . I am sure the  restrictions need not have as severe as they are and the crowds would have been much larger throughout the route .



Deliveries into Hawes were during the night. From what I have seen all shops and businesses are booming today.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 5, 2014)

Like I said a few will make good money but I dare bet the market traders of skipton and otley are not too thrilled and how does a newsagent get deliveries in the middle of the night when the papers are still on the press. A newsagent in Otley told me he wouldn't be getting deliveries. All I am saying is the restrictions had no need to be so severe .


----------



## n brown (Jul 5, 2014)

i don't generally suffer from nostalgia,but when i drive out early on a sunday morning,i do remember how the streets used to be that quiet all day long-and saturday afternoons !


----------



## Ivory55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I agree it would be nice to be like France that is one of the reasons we enjoy it so much there. How ever England is a 24hr place with more population in a lot less space then France  and everybody wants their bit of it, hence they get upset when they are stopped or hindered getting their slice of what they want.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 5, 2014)

It seems France is heading for recession. GDP growth down to 0% in the first quarter of this year and the IMF forecasting only 0.7% growth overall; down from 1%. 
Maybe the French should stop lying in bed on Sundays, particularly as they credit themselves with being a secular country


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 5, 2014)

thought this was about a load of push bikers enjoying the Yorkshire country side gdp  what you on abarht


----------



## zantiagreen (Jul 5, 2014)

Ive just been out for some supplies as I will be more or less cut off for the duration tomorrow. I passed 3 farmers fields who have been advertising camping for the tour and not a tent caravan or m/home in any of them - looks like people are voting with their wheels - we do know when we're being ripped off!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 5, 2014)

zantiagreen said:


> Ive just been out for some supplies as I will be more or less cut off for the duration tomorrow. I passed 3 farmers fields who have been advertising camping for the tour and not a tent caravan or m/home in any of them - looks like people are voting with their wheels - we do know when we're being ripped off!





Just been watching what we recorded today, that way you can whizz through the adverts .................. LOL

It showed a few campsite / fields along the route with a few vans on and a fair amount of tents.

However, it was probably nothing like the amount there would have been if they`d have kept their prices reasonable.


----------



## Topher (Jul 5, 2014)

Today was my first experience with TDF. The banter with everyone was great, there were all nationalities present and a great day was had by all. One common comment kept coming up time and time again from these seasoned TDF followers. Today was as good a day as they had ever experienced while following the TDF.

Our local news gave estimates of a million people lining the route today. I have no idea how this compares to the support shown in France, but from listening to the commentators on TV their were implying that the turn out here was high. I will probably watch a stage or two in France to see how it compares.

No matter what, we all enjoyed ourselves and at the end of the day that's what matters.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't think there has been as many people in Swaledale and Wensleydale before in one day,  the spectators on Buttertubs and Grinto were amazing no cars so all had walked up the hills

Alf




Topher said:


> Today was my first experience with TDF. The banter with everyone was great, there were all nationalities present and a great day was had by all. One common comment kept coming up time and time again from these seasoned TDF followers. Today was as good a day as they had ever experienced while following the TDF.
> 
> Our local news gave estimates of a million people lining the route today. I have no idea how this compares to the support shown in France, but from listening to the commentators on TV their were implying that the turn out here was high. I will probably watch a stage or two in France to see how it compares.
> 
> No matter what, we all enjoyed ourselves and at the end of the day that's what matters.


----------



## Topher (Jul 5, 2014)

Alf 1 said:


> I don't think there has been as many people in Swaledale and Wensleydale before in one day,  the spectators on Buttertubs and Grinto were amazing no cars so all had walked up the hills
> 
> Alf



Agree. I have lived in upper Wensleydale all my life as has my Father and we have never seen anything like it before. I have never seen as many push bikes in one place at once. There was a constant stream of them for about 5 hours solid. An incredible site.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 5, 2014)

We were there two weeks ago and as a regular visitor of many years we had never seen as many push bikes in the dales before we assumed they were all riding the route as it were. None were taking note of the biking signs ?

Alf



Topher said:


> Agree. I have lived in upper Wensleydale all my life as has my Father and we have never seen anything like it before. I have never seen as many push bikes in one place at once. There was a constant stream of them for about 5 hours solid. An incredible site.


----------



## Jane Foster (Jul 6, 2014)

Got back tonight we stayed in a field in Kirby 3 miles from start 7 from finish they were advertising £39 we gave them £20 the field had about 4 van and 5 tents they had hired posh loos and had a water hose 

Suspect they made a loss

Had they charged £5 it would have been rammed


----------



## Beemer (Jul 6, 2014)

Jane Foster said:


> Got back tonight we stayed in a field in Kirby 3 miles from start 7 from finish they were advertising £39 we gave them £20 the field had about 4 van and 5 tents they had hired posh loos and had a water hose
> 
> Suspect they made a loss
> 
> Had they charged £5 it would have been rammed



personally I think it serves them right! I heard last night from john t that a particular 'field' camp site was charging around £130 (can't remember exact amount) for the weekend, needless to say he went and found a wild location nearby, waiting to be moved on maybe?

We will be walking down to see them climb Jenkin Hill, if the crowds allow.


----------



## Rod (Jul 6, 2014)

*Buttertubs*

Had a great 3 days wild camping on Buttertubs. rain Friday was heavy but dry Saturday.

grate crowds and a good atmosphere.

Spent the earlier part of the week wilding around the route will try and put on the coordinates later


Rod

:cheers:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 6, 2014)

David, I only mentioned it to get a rise out of you.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 6, 2014)

jamesmarshall said:


> David, I only mentioned it to get a rise out of you.



Looks like that one worked.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 6, 2014)

i watched some of the race in my local over a couple or three bevvies ,it was certainly interesting ,well better than the footy anyway .mind you it caused a real laugh when one guy said when the riders were all bunched together ,that someone could have fun with a handful of self tappers . i gather he wasent very keen on cyclists.but passing that comment ,i wouldn't fancy the ride from york to Sheffield today especially the home moss sections some steep hills to negotiate ,even for someone as fit as them .good luck to them all.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 6, 2014)

I watched it all and the scenery was stunning.
I spent a week up there recently and loved it, the UK has so much to offer.


----------



## groyne (Jul 6, 2014)

Just back from Leyburn. we stopped on the Popup site near Middleham bridge, friends of ours stopped on the C&CC site in Leyburn. It wasn't as busy as I'd expected.

Middleham Popup site from the C&CC site. (Spot my van ).







Saturday morning the race Marshals where out early.






And so where the cyclists.






It started to get busy Mid morning in Leyburn.






We walked back down to the bridge, had some lunch and setup by the roadside.

The Caravan started to come through, selling their wares.







The Caravan went through so fast, the weren't throwing out many freebies.






We knew the main event wasn't far away.






In a flash they where on us.
















And just as fast they where past. (it were just like France, spot t' Gendarme)






Within a few minutes the last of the Tour had swept by.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 6, 2014)

*29 brilliantly Yorkshire ways to welcome the Tour de France*

29 brilliantly Yorkshire ways to welcome the Tour de France

...and a translation guide to boot!


----------



## barryd (Jul 6, 2014)

Well we went yesterday on the Scooter and what a fantastic day! Yorkshire has done an excellent job. It nearly didn’t happen for us as the scooter burst a fuel pipe just before we set off and was spewing petrol all over the road. Get this though. I fixed it. Oh yes! Me! And we got back in one piece.

We headed for Grinton and Reeth. We didn’t go up until 12:30 and the roads were dead. Reeth and Grinton were an ideal location. Busy but not overly so and we found a great spot between the two villages. The Caravan was great fun and started just as we arrived. I was amazed though just how fast they all flew through the route.

By far the people having the best time were the Rozzers on their motorbikes. Both British and French. They seemed to be having more fun than the punters and there were hundreds of them.

All in all a great atmosphere and get this! People talked about sites being a rip off but right opposite where we were sat there was a sign and a field with Camping £10 per unit per night!!! There were at least two fields like this and one was virtually empty! Eh? The only ones we saw that seemed to be cashing in were field’s miles away from the route charging £10 for parking and £25 for camping. They were only half full as well.

I was stupid enough to think we could actually see the race from two locations and get ahead of the pack and scoot off down to Leyburn 10 miles away but of course we didn’t beat them. Leyburn was stacked and everyone was leaving as we arrived. God knows how long it took for people to get home from there. On the ride back to Richmond we spent the entire trip on the wrong side of the road passing all the cars that were pretty much nose to tail leaving. Not so in Reeth and Grinton.

Anyway I really enjoyed it. The weather was superb and I’m sunburnt and I had forgotten just what a joy those roads are on a bike although I did have to spend half the time trying not to kill cyclists!


----------



## groyne (Jul 6, 2014)

> All in all a great atmosphere and get this! People talked about sites being a rip off but right opposite where we were sat there was a sign and a field with Camping £10 per unit per night!!! There were at least two fields like this and one was virtually empty! Eh? The only ones we saw that seemed to be cashing in were field’s miles away from the route charging £10 for parking and £25 for camping. They were only half full as well.



The official Popup sites where charging a minimum of £20 per night, minimum of 2 nights stay (my mate paid £12 a night on the C&CC site, and he thought that was outrageous). Where we stayed there was supposed to be 2 fields, but because of lack of numbers they only opened one. A couple of farms opened fields between Leyburn and Middleham on Friday and where still wanting £20 a night. They didn't get many takers. It's obvious that they over estimated what they thought the public would pay to stop in a field that had very few amenities.


----------



## barryd (Jul 6, 2014)

groyne said:


> The official Popup sites where charging a minimum of £20 per night, minimum of 2 nights stay (my mate paid £12 a night on the C&CC site, and he thought that was outrageous). Where we stayed there was supposed to be 2 fields, but because of lack of numbers they only opened one. A couple of farms opened fields between Leyburn and Middleham on Friday and where still wanting £20 a night. They didn't get many takers. It's obvious that they over estimated what they thought the public would pay to stop in a field that had very few amenities.



We were wandering between Grinton and Reeth.  There was one field (presumably an official one) that was pretty full.  They had facilities, a bar and a huge screen.  Presumably it wasnt just a tenner though.  The two we saw that were a tenner were not busy.  One just at the bottom of the hill that was a tenner only had a few vans on it.  Bonkers.  I guess people want facilities.  Very odd in a motorhome.


----------



## groyne (Jul 6, 2014)

That'll have been the one charging £149 for 2 in a tent plus car. They wanted £199 for a motorhome. :scared:


----------



## Topher (Jul 6, 2014)

Rod said:


> Had a great 3 days wild camping on Buttertubs. rain Friday was heavy but dry Saturday.
> 
> grate crowds and a good atmosphere.
> 
> ...



I looked for a wildcamping sticker on all the motorhomes parked up over the Buttertubs on Saturday but did not notice any. Where were you parked?


----------



## Topher (Jul 6, 2014)

Just been for a ride out over the Buttertubs as it is such a beautiful evening. It is incredible to think that just yesterday there were thousands of people lining the route and now it is like they were never there. Well except for all the messages on the road.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 6, 2014)

Well they missed a trick there for earning some dosh, they could have collected thousands in fines with all the graffiti.   :rulez::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## runnach (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, it does seem comments in the media, and more important the riders, Yorkshire did it in style !!! ......I have just watched a bit of the tour on catch up TV, and what a beautiful place Yorkshire is !!.....I would love to visit bar one technical problem , I am lucky enough to live here. looking forward to a decent video of todays stage over Holme Moss and onwards to a city very close to my heart, produces the best steel in the world Sheffield.



Channa


----------



## janstevecairns (Jul 6, 2014)

Watched it all from the A59 Blubberhouses what a fantastic sight, A day to remember.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2014)

We watched them as they climbed Jenkin Hill in Sheffield, how they can do that after a hundred odd kilometers?


----------



## Tommy Ogle (Jul 7, 2014)

We camped at Le Hub at the Flouch Roundabout opposite Langsett Reservoir. We had a beer festival, a beer tent with massive television a music festival with loads of local bands and lots of food vendors. I have no real interest in cycling but can honestly say the atmosphere was amazing and am so glad I went. Mind you where we camped is actually about 5 miles from our house so I already knew how beautiful Yorkshire is


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 7, 2014)

Topher said:


> I looked for a wildcamping sticker on all the motorhomes parked up over the Buttertubs on Saturday but did not notice any. Where were you parked?



We were parked from Friday night about 200 meters from the very top, just before the decent down "Buttertubs", anyway what a brill day we had there, and all the people really got into the ambiance of the day, the speed these pro's do is unbelievable. Saw mi van and mi sen on tv...Bonus.!

After the race we waited about 2 or so hours before moving off and heading for Bradfield to hook up with a few mates, and a nice easy drive to Bradfield, I went to the camp site where my mates were, asked how much for the night, Security Guard said 150...Me.."£15 for the night thats ok...Security..No mate, thats £150 for the night, but we have a toilet facilities, and a washing pots area...Me.."So do I"...I'll park out side on the grass verge cheers".!

Parked up, got no trouble no one asking us to move on etc, the camp site had loads on as well and a lot of m/h, come Sunday, what another great day, the ambiance was fantastic, we got our chairs and got our position early, and waited and chatted to like minded folk it was rammed with folk, but i think we were spoilt by the the previous day on "Buttertubs". We were right by the last feed station top of a decent climb, and by the time the riders got to us there were quite a few breakaways and chasing groups. After they had all come by us, including the "Broom" wagon, we walked back to van(5mins away), put itv4 on just as the main group were approaching "Cote" de Jenkin Hill (where the Beemers were encamped), didn't see them though. Watched it as they steamed down to the arena  where the tour finish line was to watch Nibalie take the win.  A brilliant weekend was had by all, and I think we in Yorkshire should be proud of what a show we put on.....well done "Le Tour de Yorkshire" folk......it was emotional....xx


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2014)

john t said:


> After they had all come by us, including the "Broom" wagon, we walked back to van(5mins away), put itv4 on just as the main group were approaching "Cote" de Jenkin Hill (where the Beemers were encamped), didn't see them though. Watched it as they steamed down to the areana  where the tour finish line was to watch Nibalie take the win.  A brilliant weekend was had by all, and I think we in Yorkshire should be proud of what a show we put on.....well done "Le Tour de Yorkshire" folk......it was emotional....xx



We had a reasonable view on Jenkin Hill, watched the cyclists then, walked home and replayed the race on TV (not all 6 hours) but could not spot you John and we were just out of shot, but you can see the two 'monkeys, who climbed the street light near the sharp bend on Jenkin Hill, to get a better view, with one actually sat on the top!  We were quite close to them.
Watching it on TV really does show how beautiful Yorkshire is.  I will have to replay the TV coverage again just in case I spot another possible POI 

Well done Yorkshire!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 7, 2014)

but could not spot you John (from Beemer)

Watched yesterdays stage today, if you look when the yellow Jersey is coming up "Cote de Bradfield" we are on the left hand side at the very top and we can be quite clearly be seen..But i knew where I was so it was easy for me to see me...If ya get what I mean.!

jt


----------



## sparrks (Jul 7, 2014)

Beemer said:


> We watched them as they climbed Jenkin Hill in Sheffield, how they can do that after a hundred odd kilometers?



Even more impressive is that I believe their average speed was 25mph over the *201*km course


----------

